# Diagrama de amplificador Mbl 9000 de Mte Audio



## zharino (Abr 16, 2020)

Estoy necesitando el diagrama del amplificador mbl 9000 de mte audio .


----------



## helman (Abr 24, 2020)

MTE MBL-9000


----------



## zharino (Sep 21, 2020)

Muchas gracias helman


----------



## Anthony dlv (Mar 15, 2022)

helman dijo:


> MTE MBL-9000


Buenas Tardes a todos los integrantes de este foro. Tengo una consulta, poniendo en comparación el circuito de inyección de la Mbl 9000 y el de la Pro Dj 13.0, ¿Cuál de los 2 ofrece mayor eficiencia?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2022)

Anthony dlv dijo:


> Buenas Tardes a todos los integrantes de este foro. Tengo una consulta, poniendo en comparación el circuito de inyección de la Mbl 9000 y el de la Pro Dj 13.0, ¿Cuál de los 2 ofrece mayor eficiencia?.


Define a que cosa denominas "Eficiencia"


----------



## Anthony dlv (Mar 15, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Define a que cosa denominas "Eficiencia"


Buenas tardes. Las potencias de salida según las fichas técnicas que he revisado de ambos amplificadores son muy similares, pero al ver su sistema de inyección son diferentes incrementando en uno de ellos la cantidad de transistores, por lo cual me surge la pregunta de cual de los 2 circuitos es mas eficientes y garantiza la entrega final de potencia que dicen sus fichas técnicas.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2022)

Anthony dlv dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Las potencias de salida según las fichas técnicas que he revisado de ambos amplificadores son muy similares, pero al ver su sistema de inyección son diferentes incrementando en uno de ellos la cantidad de transistores, por lo cual me surge la pregunta de cual de los 2 circuitos es mas eficientes y garantiza la entrega final de potencia que dicen sus fichas técnicas.
> 
> Gracias


Entonces, *NO* es eficiencia el dato que estás buscando, sino *"Potencia".
Eficiencia* sería la relación entre la potencia entregada y la potencia consumida.

Sin someter los amplificadores a pruebas de potencia no se puede responder la pregunta.
La diferencia de diseño de los circuitos step up de tensión no debería afectar la potencia de salida.


----------



## Anthony dlv (Mar 16, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Entonces, *NO* es eficiencia el dato que estás buscando, sino *"Potencia".
> Eficiencia* sería la relación entre la potencia entregada y la potencia consumida.
> 
> Sin someter los amplificadores a pruebas de potencia no se puede responder la pregunta.
> La diferencia de diseño de los circuitos step up de tensión no debería afectar la potencia de salida.


Gracias compañero


Fogonazo dijo:


> Entonces, *NO* es eficiencia el dato que estás buscando, sino *"Potencia".
> Eficiencia* sería la relación entre la potencia entregada y la potencia consumida.
> 
> Sin someter los amplificadores a pruebas de potencia no se puede responder la pregunta.
> La diferencia de diseño de los circuitos step up de tensión no debería afectar la potencia de salida.


Por ultimo, ¿cual de los dos tipos de circuitos step up de tensión me aconsejaría que trabajara de acuerdo a su experiencia en la electrónica?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2022)

Anthony dlv dijo:


> Gracias compañero
> 
> Por ultimo, ¿cual de los dos tipos de circuitos step up de tensión me aconsejaría que trabajara de acuerdo a su experiencia en la electrónica?


No son exactamente iguales como para hacer una comparación, la etapa Mbl 9000 posee *4* circuitos step up, *2* por cada rail de alimentación, la Pro DJ 13 posee solo uno por cada rail

Lo que pides es una opinión subjetiva y exclusivamente mía la etapa Pro DJ 13.0 es más rústica, pero me da la impresión de ser mas confiable.


----------



## Anthony dlv (Dic 22, 2022)

Buenas tardes Grupo
Una consulta, tengo dudas sobre estes referencias que aparecen el diagrama, me pueden brindar su apoyo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2022)

Anthony dlv dijo:


> Buenas tardes Grupo
> Una consulta, tengo dudas sobre estes referencias que aparecen el diagrama, me pueden brindar su apoyo.


Y ¿ Cual sería la consulta ?


----------



## Anthony dlv (Jueves a las 3:56 PM)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Cual sería la consulta ?


Buenas tardes compañero.
mi consulta seria, ¿cual es el valor o referencia de los elementos que deberia utilizar?
ya que en el plano en ese caso aparecen 2 valores


----------



## Fogonazo (Jueves a las 5:47 PM)

Anthony dlv dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañero.
> mi consulta seria, ¿cual es el valor o referencia de los elementos que deberia utilizar?
> ya que en el plano en ese caso aparecen 2 valores


En el esquema figura una resistencia que sale de colocar *2* resistencias en *Serie.*
Colocadas así para lograr un valor *NO *comercial/convencional que serían unos *9200 Ω *


----------

